

NPR Gets $17 Million in Grants to Expand Coverage and Develop Digital Platform - medell
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/16/business/media/npr-gets-17-million-in-grants-to-expand-coverage-and-develop-digital-platform.html

======
medell
Interesting tidbit: "Almost $10 million of the new funding will go to
development of what NPR calls a “seamless local-national listening platform”
that will allow listeners to switch smoothly from, say, a clock radio to a
web-enabled car."

